# Coleslaw



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This is my favorite coleslaw. Not my recipe though.

https://www.bigoven.com/recipe/sweet-and-spicy-cole-slaw-the-neelys/295660

Got to make it again. I have 3 heads of cabbage and 10 lbs. of carrots in the frig and don't ask.:vs_OMG: :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ha. I’m gonna ask.....why?

Read your link. I have friends that would love a spicy coleslaw so I’ll save this.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just saved and printed that and will try tomorrow. Just happen to have a cabbage that I need to use.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Funny, I bought a cabbage this week also...

I’ll have to make it, so that I can write down approximately
what I do. It’s simple, but it’s over the top delicious.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I have 3/4 s head. I get bunnys leftovers. 

He likes cabbage but can only eat a little. I get the rest for coleslaw. Works for me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Ha. I’m gonna ask.....why?


I tol ja don't ask. Anyway the cabbage was cheap and holds well. I also just saute the cabbage with onions as a side dish. I had intended to use the carrots in chicken stock. I have 4 whole chickens I bought for chicken stock and then can the meat. All things considered they will go for table meat. Also had a lot of celery and onions.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I just made it...and measured as I went along

8 cups of shredded cabbage (run through the big food processor)
2 medium scallions (run through mini chopper) 
2 stalks celery (run through mini chopper) *
1 carrot ( run through mini chopper)
1 1/2 cups mayo
4 Tab sugar
6 Tab white vinegar 
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt*
1/2 teaspoon White pepper
3 tablespoons water

cover with plastic wrap and chill for at least 4 hours,
next day it’s even better! 


Chefs notes: :chef:
*run the potato peeler along the back of the celery to remove
the strings.

**If you use regular salt then use less salt.
I only use kosher salt it’s not salty as regular salt.
To season at the table I use pink himalayan salt. :yes:

That Ninga mini chopper is the best kitchen thing I ever
bought, it changed my life! :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Where’d you get those glass domes for your bread. Coleslaw looks great. My mini processor is a pc of junk. Sometimes I chop up a green pepper in mine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, I have a mirrored backsplash, that’s why you’re seeing
two of everything. :biggrin2: 

I got it at Home Goods for 20.00 dollars. It’s a beauty isn’t it? ...
and such a deal! 
It has little brass feet and a lovely wood bottom. I keep baked
cakes, brownies, & cookies in it...

But mostly it’s has Irish soda bread in it.
(the head groundskeeper is crazy for Irish Soda Bread - he runs in for a
few cups of coffee and Irish soda bread breaks during the day) I also
keep a lot of my other home made breads in there - right now there is a piece
of french baguette bread in there as well.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I tol ja don't ask. Anyway the cabbage was cheap and holds well. I also just saute the cabbage with onions as a side dish. I had intended to use the carrots in chicken stock. I have 4 whole chickens I bought for chicken stock and then can the meat. All things considered they will go for table meat. Also had a lot of celery and onions.





Time to try some roasted cabbage. 



Never had it until a week ago. Really good.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

I love "good" coleslaw unfortunately it's hard to find. When I do find it sometimes I spice it up with hot sauce so yea I may try this recipe.


:glasses: :glasses: :glasses:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TK, LOVE Home Goods! Daughter got a reclaimed wood credenza. Love their linens. They have the best throw pillows. I could go on and on! Their food section is nice. We find vanilla beans there. 

Foods get eaten more when they’re in a glass container where you see them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love it as well....I get a lot of good and unique stuff there.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Startingover, I have a mirrored backsplash, that’s why you’re seeing
> two of everything. :biggrin2:


I bet you love to clean also.:devil3:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You know I like to clean. :yes: I keep a very neat and clean house, and 
don’t see it as a chore, more like a skill.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> You know I like to clean. :yes: I keep a very neat and clean house, and
> don’t see it as a chore, more like a skill.





We have a guest room.


This CV related home confinement has obviously proven that is wasn't a lack of time causing our failure to clean.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You know I like to clean. :yes: I keep a very neat and clean house, and
> don’t see it as a chore, more like a skill.


A skill I'll never fully master in the home. I know clean as you go.


----------

